# caad10 pics



## carl702 (May 14, 2008)

this is my new caad10......................................................................................................


----------



## newbiie (Sep 21, 2010)

How do you like the CAAD10?
How does it compare to the CAAD9?
Bike looks nice...


----------



## Greg Smalter (Jul 16, 2005)

Cool. What handlebars are those?


----------



## mmcycle10 (Oct 7, 2010)

10-4? Very nice...like the wheel upgrade too!


----------



## jeeper006 (May 10, 2010)

very very nice caad


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

wish we could see a close up, but it looks a lot like a system six. Looks like cdale did a good job.


----------



## monofin (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Beautiful ride for sure. Enjoy it!


----------



## eecc (Jul 12, 2010)

monofin said:


>


awesome build! i love that flat black frame...let us know how it rides!

Where did you get the frameset and for how much??


----------

